# Konsole spricht kein deutsch mehr :(

## root_tux_linux

Ahoi 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das meine Konsole kein Deutsch spricht  :Smile: 

Keine Ahnung ob es sich vor ein paar Monaten bei der Neuinstallation (wechsel von x86_64 auf i686) eingeschlichen hat oder mit der Zeit.

Aufjeden fall hab ich geknozt und gemurkst doch die Konsole will keine Umlaute darstellen.

Entweder seh ich ein ? oder ein Viereck.

Die HowTo zur Deutschen lokalisierung bin ich auch schon 1000x durchgegangen ohne erfolg.

Kann mir jemand helfen?  :Smile: 

```
# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_CH ISO-8859-1

de_CH ISO-8859-15

de_CH.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

```
LC_CTYPE="de_CH"

LC_NUMERIC="de_CH"

LC_TIME="de_CH"

LC_COLLATE="de_CH"

LC_MONETARY="de_CH"

LC_MESSAGES="de_CH"

LC_PAPER="de_CH"

LC_NAME="de_CH"

LC_ADDRESS="de_CH"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_CH"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_CH"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_CH"

LANG="de_CH"

LC_ALL="de_CH"

GDM_LANG="de_CH"

```

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" #lat9w-16

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

[/code]

----------

## Josef.95

Ahoi !

 *Quote:*   

> LC_CTYPE="de_CH"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="de_CH"
> 
> LC_TIME="de_CH"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Die HowTo zur Deutschen lokalisierung bin ich auch schon 1000x durchgegangen ohne erfolg. 

 Dann hast du es 1000X übersehen

Zitat aus dem Wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 Musst es natürlich noch anpassen.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ahoi !
> 
>  *Quote:*   LC_CTYPE="de_CH"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="de_CH"
> ...

 

Ich habe es absichtlich nicht auf de_CH.UTF-8 gesetzt weil ich nicht auf unicode wechseln will sondern ISO behalten.

----------

## root_tux_linux

So ich hab jetzt alles auf UTF-8 bzw Unicode gewechselt.

Jetzt seh ich zwar die Umlaute in tty 1 -6 dafür seh ich keine mehr wenn ich mich per ssh auf einen Server einlogge der kein unicode unterstüzt *kotz*

Unicode (utf- :Cool: :

```
ns201271 ~ # mv . .

mv: �.� und �./.� sind die gleiche Datei

ns201271 ~ #      
```

Wechsel zu ISO-8859-15:

```
ns201271 ~ # mv . .

mv: ».« und »./.« sind die gleiche Datei

ns201271 ~ #
```

Und utf.8 (locale) geht in Kmail auch nicht

Früher braucht man auch kein Unicode *nerv*

----------

## Josef.95

Hy root_tux_linux

Wie es nu mit ISO funktioniert weiß ich nicht, eventuell:

```
LC_ALL="de_CH ISO-8859-15" 
```

 bzw ISO-8859-1  

?

EDIT

Im Wiki http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

ist aber auch beschrieben wie kmail auf utf8 umgestellt werden kann.

MfG

josef.95

----------

